# What are the true opposites of MBTI types? Who do you feel the most different from?



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> In Socionics the least compatible, most opposite pairings are the first three MBTI letters flipped which is called a conflictor relationship. I need some more real world experience in this, but in my experience it seems to be true.
> 
> All four MBTI letters flipped, in Socionics, is your duality relationship which is supposedly a good relationship...
> 
> ...In Socionics, for introverted types, you flip the last letter to get the MBTI type. So a INTj in Socionics is actually a INTP in MBTI. The extroverted types stay the same though i.e. a ESFp in Socionics is ESFP in MBTI.


RO,
So, since we are talking MBTI, then only the 1st and 2nd letters are flipped, correct? The video displayed a still of INFp vs. ESFj. In MBTI terms that equates to INFJ vs. ESFJ. Am I seeing that correctly, then, that the Socionics 1st, 2nd, 3rd flips are only 1st & 2nd in MBTI?



reckful said:


> Method 1 (so ESFP for me), but some opposite aspects can be complementary, plus J-J clashes are the pits. I suspect the type I'd have the most trouble living with would be ESTJ (with ESFJ as the runner-up).


reckful,
ESTJ seems to follow the relationship that Revolver Ocelot mentions above, namely in flipping the 1st & 2nd dichotomies to arrive at your conflictor type: INTJ vs. ESTJ.



Pinina said:


> There's a lot I could say about this post, but I'll skip that for the sake of staying to the subject. Just one thing I want to say. The question is which type is most different than your own, not which type you don't get along with.


I agree, Pinina, that the thread may be straying from the OP's intent.
@Shorty Levi
What truth are you trying to uncover in your question? Are you trying to decide what approaches to information input and information usage differ the most? Or are you thinking more along the lines of conflict, hurt feelings, inability to understand each other, and that sort of thing? Or perhaps something else?


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

double post


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Im FiNe said:


> reckful,
> ESTJ seems to follow the relationship that Revolver Ocelot mentions above, namely in flipping the 1st & 2nd dichotomies to arrive at your conflictor type: INTJ vs. ESTJ.


I think RO said flipping the 1st, 2nd _and 3rd_ dichotomies gets you to your conflictor, which would be ESFJ for me — and I chose them as my runner-up in terms of who I'd have the most trouble living with (while saying I thought that wasn't the same thing as _most opposite_).


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

reckful said:


> I think RO said flipping the 1st, 2nd _and 3rd_ dichotomies gets you to your conflictor, which would be ESFJ for me — and I chose them as my runner-up in terms of who I'd have the most trouble living with (while saying I thought that wasn't the same thing as _most opposite_).


I agree that's what RO wrote; I believe she or he meant the 1st & 2nd. That hasn't been confirmed back to me yet, but that is what appears to have been supported in the linked video. As I understand it Socionics uses J/P to describe the primary function. MBTI uses J/P to describe the preferred extraverted function. So the proffered video example of INFp (meaning, primary function is a perceiving function, and it's introverted, and it's iNtuition--Ni dom, or MBTI's INFJ) vs. ESFj (meaning primary function is Fe, which is the same as MBTI ESFJ). Anyway that's why I wrote what I did. I certainly could be mistaken/wrong, but that's how I arrived where I did.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

@Im FiNe

Actually, it's the first three letter flipped. On the video, he begins talking about conflict relationships at the 16:18 mark and he uses INFp + ESTj as an example. The INFp + ESFj example you're talking about is what the author used to illustrate a supervision relationship.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Good suggestions, but I think first method. I can see the case for all of them, and I get that the first method might not make sense because they are the same functions in reverse order, but if you're going off the stereotypes and assuming they aren't well-developed, the first one works. INTJ and ESFP are complete opposites even though a non-stereotypical versions would have some commonalities. It's the approach to thinking and way of doing things that's different. After all, MBTI tries to explain differences in how people behave/do things/think about things etc., and I think flipping the letters reflects the true opposites for that reason, in all dimensions.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Most anything N for me. They are so...random and...bizarre? I can barely understand them, let alone talk to them for any length of time without falling into a quarrel. If I had to single out the type?

TiNe without a fail. Just a diarrhea, I better not talk to them because I can't give them what they want(Fe and Si-possibly Ni) neither can they give me what I want(Te and Ni-quite possibly Si). And it just ends up in a fight. Their insistence on truth, facts etc vs my fervour and zeal. How do you think it'll end?

Out of your methods...let's see. Method 2 is it? Yeah, it is.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

This is a hard one.
I'd say ENTP is the hardest one.
Unlucky for you that don't fit any of your methods.
3, 4, 2 and 1 in that order.
Where 3 is the most difficult to deal with longterm.
Although 4 can be a bitch sometimes too, a hard choice.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

hornet said:


> This is a hard one.
> I'd say ENTP is the hardest one.
> Unlucky for you that don't fit any of your methods.
> 3, 4, 2 and 1 in that order.
> ...


Yeah, ENTp are horrible too.

edit: super ego relation is in the lead. Tbh, there are 3 typs of diarrhea relations: superego, supervision, conflict. I wouldn't suggest anyone spending longer than necessary with 100% confirmed people of that type.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Ixim said:


> Most anything N for me. They are so...random and...bizarre? I can barely understand them, let alone talk to them for any length of time without falling into a quarrel.


This from a guy who chose the N response to 20 out of the 26 S/N items on the official MBTI. :tongue:

Dear Ixim,

I don't care what anybody else says. You're random and bizarre enough for me.

Your pal,
reckful


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

reckful said:


> This from a guy who chose the N response to 20 out of the 26 S/N items on the official MBTI. :tongue:
> 
> Dear Ixim,
> 
> ...


Damn, you kept a bookmark!

Errr, if we went via astrology(which we won't), I'd be much more close to equal on S/N than I care to admit. Almost the same as I/E. The only certain part, but REALLY certain would be Fi-of that there is no doubt I think.

The example of S/N equality would be that it's not that I don't see or care about potentials. It's just that I don't care about COULD or WHAT IF. If the possibility is visible in the present or a question(even what if) just begs to be asked, I'll do it and I'll notice it. So, overall, yes. I am a bit more to S part, but N part really isn't as weak as I say.

Still: Ti is aggrosome as ever!

edit: thank you for Te!


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Probably method 2. I'm not even remotely similar to an INFJ, but I get along with/have some similarities to INFP. Especially on emo days. :laughing:


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

ESFP to my INFJ. 
Se dom and Fi... No. No. No. 
I wouldn't want them to feel bad about their personality. There's nothing wrong with it. I mean, I wouldn't be mean to them, but I can't see how that would work for me. I would be asleep within hours. And cranky. Maybe if they gave me cookies and milk.


----------

